# Soap crayons



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

Any one have a recipe for these?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 18, 2007)

you mean you want to make a candle out of soap? to burn hmm sounds interesting but I have no idea LOL


----------



## margi (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh wow, I must have been tired when i posted this. I meant to say "Does anyone have a recipe for SOAP CRAYONS!!"

lol

I'm a dork.

So now that you all know what i meant to say, does anyone have a recipe? I think these would be fun to make.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't have  recipe bu I can tell you where to get the molds. Visit a bed, bath & beyond type store &  purchase the tubular ice cube molds intended for water bottles. The ice is in long thin tubular shapes so they will fit through the narrow neck of a water bottle & work great as crayons.


----------



## soapwytch (Mar 23, 2007)

The $1 store is a good place to find molds too.

I just use M&P for mine so no recipe for that really.... Melt, color, (scent as/if desired), pour, cool, wrap. *lol*


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

*Two years later*

Well i have a crayon soap recipe, never used it so don;t know the results personally.

                                        Crayon Soap

Mold:

1.75 inch (length) PVC pipe mold

Melt:

1.5 oz. coconut oil soap base

Add:
5-7 drops fragrance
15 drops coloring


Mix well. Pour into mold. Let harden. Release. Cut in half. Sharpen one end to a point.  Makes 2 bars.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are a bestseller for me now - you guys probably remember me trying to make them! LOL

I do MP, add some stearic, color with food coloring (soap colors don't write as well), scent, and pour into "ice tube trays"..


----------



## tincanac (May 20, 2009)

> OMG, those look like so much fun!
> 
> Imagine writing bad words on the walls of the shower and just washing them all away!  Who needs a therapist!



OHhhhhhhhh - you have given me the best idea LOL!!!!


----------



## bombus (May 20, 2009)

Here is a site that sells a crayola mold, and there is a link 
to a PDF file that has colored labels you could print out!

moldmarket.com/molds_animals_misc.html

Do you think it work with CP soap?


----------

